Ask HN: What are you doing this weekend? - HugThem
======
asicsp
Managed to update couple of my blog posts this week, especially the long
pending one on customizing pandoc to generate pdf/epub from github style
markdown [0]. Have many more blog posts to write, hope to do at least one on
Saturday.

Read first two books from Mage Errant [1] series this week, hope to finish the
third one by Sunday (to finally get started with beta reading fourth book next
week).

[0] [https://learnbyexample.github.io/tutorial/ebook-
generation/c...](https://learnbyexample.github.io/tutorial/ebook-
generation/customizing-pandoc/)

[1] [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/42267952-into-the-
labyri...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/42267952-into-the-labyrinth)

------
kirubakaran
Working on [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

I just launched the highlights feature:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPBdE8kMYmo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPBdE8kMYmo)

[https://histre.com/features/highlights/](https://histre.com/features/highlights/)

The users I've talked to are excited and have asked for integrations. So I'm
working on that next.

------
Jugurtha
Working on our internal machine learning platform (opened it to some users at
[https://iko.ai](https://iko.ai)). Writing docs, reviewing merge requests,
pruning issues, checking if assumptions holding back features and bug fixes
are still true, reading documentation for some external components we use,
playing with the new real time collaboration on notebooks, testing the
implementation for model deployment, attempting to do one video that goes
through the different things to reveal usability issues, and checking upon a
colleague who's backtesting the platform on projects we delivered in the past
before we buit this (aiming for dividing time to ship by 4 folds at least),
implementing a proof of concept for one integration, and improving one Python
library I started writing for Minio administration ([https://big-mama-
tech.gitlab.io/bmc/](https://big-mama-tech.gitlab.io/bmc/)), as they only have
a Python client which can't configure hosts, start servers, or change
policies, etc.

------
tmaly
Hired a band to play in the front yard for my kids birthdays.

People will park in their cars and listen from the street.

------
croo
Working on an impossible deadline with several other team mates. Same on
previous weekend and same on the next. Things will get better when we hit the
deadline but right now its crazy work hours...

------
non-entity
Probably nothing, If I'm being honest.

------
olvy0
Working on the finishing touches, just before the company-wide rollout of a
project.

It was my side project for about a year before I talked management into
turning it into a proper feature and got a part-time team to work on it with
me.

Phase A, which rolls out next week, will be kind of neutered compared to what
I had in mind a year ago, due to too many edge cases I didn't anticipate in
the simple POC I wrote then. And the realities of having to maintain the many
other parts of our system at the same time. Oh well.

------
darkhorse13
Working on my side project:
[https://www.gethalfmoon.com](https://www.gethalfmoon.com)

~~~
melvinroest
Haha, love the rocket! Too bad there aren't any examples yet. With that said,
I think the website itself is already a pretty cool showcase of what halfmoon
can do!

~~~
darkhorse13
Thank you! Examples are definitely coming soon-ish. Some other people have
brought that up as well.

------
cafard
Both days: running, reading, helping to make dinner.

Saturday: mowing the lawn, if weather permits hosting outdoor meeting of the
neighborhood book club.

Sunday: going to a farmers market, watching Mass on YouTube, phone
conversations with out-of-town family.

One or the other day, maybe writing a reporting procedure for a website used
by a group my wife belongs to.

------
rckoepke
Exploring integration of Mastodon into one tab/section of a broader React-web
and React-native app. Haven't found much in the way of drop-in libraries, just
some standalone clients. I may have to write most of the client-side features
essentially from scratch.

------
karmakaze
Playing (or rather re-learning) Starcraft2. Playing some videogames has been
on my list for a long time. Next stage might be upgrading PC and checking out
more recent games.

Something physical outside, maybe rollerblading or cycling if it's not too
hot/humid.

------
dbish
Working on my two current side projects and playing video games or reading in
between. One project is a simple twitter helper that launched recently
(tweetlights.com) and a new social network project that is coming along.

------
gubsz
Probably play Valorant, slackline in the park, read a book (Pain Free as of
recently), and cook some food for the week.

------
ThangHen
Hanging ten, thanks for asking. I love you dogg. Hugs back at you. Keep safe
dogg. <3 Love this community.

------
jobigoud
Working on my side project that transforms 3D assets and point clouds into
beautiful VR paintings.

------
oldsklgdfth
Going to run and drink beer with some friends and then prepare for the work
week.

------
beckingz
Reviewing a data science coding test that one of our clients want to use.

------
bad_good_guy
playing D&D one night, running D&D another

------
taejo
Driving to Slovenia with three friends

------
dave_sid
Zoo

